# H55 Pumpe



## Computer_Freak (16. August 2014)

Hallo 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Pumpe der H55 Wasserkühlung einzeln zu bestellen ?


----------



## preplayer (16. August 2014)

Das glaube ich nicht, aber da die h55 ja nicht mehr viel kostet kannst du dir sie ja normal bestellen und die Pumpe dann "abbasteln"


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2014)

Du könntest auch die Eisberg nehmen, die ist für Basteleien vorgesehen.
Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige (RL-EBSL-FLNN-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Computer_Freak (17. August 2014)

Die Eisberg Pumpe habe ich auch schon gesehen, nur die passt nicht in den Kraken G10, ich wollte 2 H55 Pumpen in Reihe schalten (eine auf CPU, eine auf GPU und dazwischen Kupfer Radiatoren und einen AGB)


----------



## Abductee (17. August 2014)

Wo ist hier der Vorteil gegenüber einer externen Pumpe und zwei "normalen" Wasserkühlkörpern?
Du hast damit eigentlich nur ein doppeltes Risiko eine laute/nervige Pumpe zu bekommen.

Die Eisberg wäre auf 12V stark genug für CPU + GPU.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2014)

Ich denke mal du hast so was in der Richtung vor: Internal Loop

Da die runden Pumpen von ASETEK stammen könntest du ja mal dort nachfragen!


----------



## Computer_Freak (17. August 2014)

Ich dachte mir ich komme günstiger weg, da die Fullcoverkühler nicht gerade billig sind.
Und hier im Forum habe ich gelesen das es mit dem Kraken keine Spannungswandlertemperaturprobleme gibt.
Und einfach eine Kompaktwakü dranhängen will ich nicht da ich dank durchsichtiger Schläuche zusehen kann wie sich Kupfer und Alu nicht verträgt.


----------



## Abductee (17. August 2014)

Die Wandlertemperaturen sind aber nicht durch den Kraken alleine niedriger, sondern durch die Möglichkeit einer Lüftermontage.
http://www.nzxt.com/uploads/product_images/accessories_krakeng10/980A7640.jpg

Das erreichst du aber auch mit jeder anderen Lüftermontage.
http://www.amazon.de/TTC-SC07TZ-RB-VGA-KUEHLER-LUEFTER-Grafikkarten-K%C3%BChler/dp/B0069W28SU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1408293089&sr=8-3&keywords=pci+l%C3%BCfter
http://www.amazon.de/Alpenföhn-PCI-...TF8&qid=1408293089&sr=8-2&keywords=pci+lüfter
http://www.amazon.de/InLine-39950I-...TF8&qid=1408293089&sr=8-5&keywords=pci+lüfter

Was für dich auch interessant sein könnte wär die Swiftech H220X.
Swiftech: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung H220X mit MCP50X-Pumpe angekündigt
Die ist auch erweiterbar.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2014)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir ich komme günstiger weg, da die Fullcoverkühler nicht gerade billig sind.
> Und hier im Forum habe ich gelesen das es mit dem Kraken keine Spannungswandlertemperaturprobleme gibt.
> Und einfach eine Kompaktwakü dranhängen will ich nicht da ich dank durchsichtiger Schläuche zusehen kann wie sich Kupfer und Alu nicht verträgt.


 

Ich habe selbst den Kraken G10 auf meiner GTX 680! Der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist selbst auf 100% nicht zu hören!

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach eine fertige H55 und setzt diese auf die GPU ? Somit hast du auch 2 seperate Kreisläufe!


----------



## Computer_Freak (17. August 2014)

Darum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco-167.html#post5824178

Ich weiß nicht ob es ein Einzelfall ist oder nicht, ich weiß nur das die Kühlflüssigkeit jetzt schon trüb ist und nicht wie auf dem Foto.


----------



## Bluebeard (18. August 2014)

Nur zur Info: Pumpen sind leider nicht als einzelnes Ersatzteil verfügbar.


----------



## Computer_Freak (18. August 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Pumpen sind leider nicht als einzelnes Ersatzteil verfügbar.


 
Ok, danke für die Info.


----------

